
Things Not to Do in PHP 7 - tomzur
https://kinsta.com/blog/10-things-not-to-do-in-php-7/
======
farkeman
Most of the tips are not related to php 7 at all. I.e. "Do Not Trust User
Input" When is it a good idea for any programming language? pretty much never.

